# The view from the top: Eiffel Tower



## The Dude (Apr 26, 2006)

It took me two hours in line to get to the second level, than an hour from the second level to get to the top... The third level... Needless to say I got home very late - since dinner was at 8 and I got to the top at 7:30 I decided to stay for the sunset and then get down in time for the light show... Which I watched twice... Bot at 11 p.m. and Midnight... Well if I am going to be late for dinner might as well be late in style and get home at 1! :roll: Just wish my girlfriend had been with me for this... Oh well :-d

Needless to say if you go to the top, bring a water bottle with you and a bottle of Champagne (when in Rome) both can be bought on top but a glass of Champagne is 10 to 15 Euros and water bottles are 3 Euros a piece for the smallest water bottle you ever seen...

I am sorry but my photography can't do justice to the view, just that a wide angle is a must so is a zoom and a fast prime. Just a few I converted last night before bed.



























































































The Eiffel tower caught the The Smurfs' disease... it is blue, they are bathing it in blue light...














































The lenses I used were the 14-24/2.8, 24-70/2.8, 70-200/2.8, 50/1.4 and 28/1.4 more to come but that's it for now all glued on a D3 :thumbsup:


----------



## goldie'sdad (May 3, 2008)

Great photos, I am going in Oct next year can't wait.

Scott


----------



## mansrow (Feb 6, 2008)

that is just beautiful. great professional shoot !!!!


----------



## AndyC (May 9, 2006)

I love everything about Paris except the queue for the Eiffel Tower but Dude, your shots may make me endure the unendurable on my next visit.
Great shot, thanks for sharing.
Best regards
Andy


----------



## smarty62 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dvandentop (Jun 26, 2008)

amazing pics dude, keep em coming while i live vicariously in your travels


----------



## raisedbyrats (May 31, 2008)

Stunning pics.


----------

